# Общий раздел > Чувства > Дружба >  Существует ли дружба между Мужчиной и Женщиной ???

## Alandr

*Существует ли дружба между Мужчиной и Женщиной ? Я считаю, что она есть, просто нужно уметь держать рамки! Но это только моё мнение! Кто со мной ещё согласен?*

----------


## Stych

Дружба между разнополыми?)) Оччень такая скользкая штука) Грань перешагнуть можно в любой момент)) И превратиться из друзей в оччень близких друзей))

----------


## Sanych

Сложное это дело. Ну да, допустим дружу я с одноклассницами бывшими. Дружу и дружу. Но это зависит от темперамента человека и от конкретной ситуации. Взрослая, разведённая дама за 30 не будет долго мучаться сомненьями и стесьнениями, особенно после лишней пары тройки рюмок. А потом опять дружи, кто мешает. Как говориться - Не можеш любить, сиди дружи.
Или к примеру возраст. Юноше 15, ей за 50. И к примеру она его учительница, хороший друг. И тут уже другая ситуация. Просто дружба. И мыслей других не возникнет.

----------


## Akasey

а я думаю что нет...потому что всё развивается, так и дружба... и переходит на новый, совершенно отличный этап, на котором вроде друзья, а уже и дня, часа, да даже 15 минут провести нельзя, и живёш от встречи к встрече... (я гомосек, поэтому такой зависимости к мыжыкам не наблюдал).

----------


## Asteriks

Дружба, конечно, существует, но я согласна с Санычем, что очень тонка это грань, а именно, где дружба превращается во что-то большее. Хорошо, когда есть разница в возрасте, но Саныч загнул конечно про 50 и 15! Какие могут быть общие интересы, если разница в возрасте такая большая?
Кстати, не люблю общаться с ровесниками, или с людьми старше себя. Нудные они и в голове у них вся эта любовь-морковь. Куда проще и приятнее общение без всяких намёков и поползновений. И если кто-то говорит друг другу о любви, то это не то, что большинство имеет в виду. Это есть любовь между друзьями. Мальчик один сказал мне недавно, что любит меня.  Ну так и я ж его люблю! Как друга, как ученика, как человека. Правда, он рассказывает мне свои школьные секреты, а я ему свои нет! А то поседеет бедное дитя! И я говорю про реал, естественно, потому что в виртуале разница в возрасте чувствуется лишь тогда, когда твой собеседник туп, как валенок, или плетёт абы что маразматическое...

----------


## Akasey

а почему не может быть у 50 и 15 летних общих интересов? Астерикс в данном случае я с тобой не согласен. Интересы общие могут быть у всех... просто их поискать нужно

----------


## Asteriks

Приведи пример, убеди меня. Кстати, а кому нужна такая дружба, что интересы ещё и поискать надо?

----------


## Pasha_49

А разве для дружбы обязательно общие интересы? У меня с лучшим другом нет никаких интересов общих, совершенно разные, и всё равно друзья. А между мужчиной и женщиной дружба существует. С некоторыми эта дружба может перерости в большее. Но есть и обыкновенная дружба, когда не воспринимаешь другой пол боьлше чем друга. Это и разница в возрасте, и родственники(Я свою сестру считаю отличным другом), и хорошие знакомые с детства, да  много чего...

----------


## Asteriks

Паша, а чём говорить 50 и 15 летним? И как ты представляешь такую дружбу?

----------


## vova230

Сложно сказать. Дружба между ровесниками возможна, но многое зависит от восприятия человека. Друг - это не сексуальный партнер. Можно дружить и не задумываться о сексе. Да, возможно дружба и перерастет со временем во что-то большее, но друг не ждет от дружбы каких-то девидендов. Друг, это больше чем брат.

----------


## Наточка

Просто мы привыкаем к другу... и начинаем относиться к нему по другому...

----------


## Asteriks

Говорят, дружба между полами существует там, где невозможен секс.  Кстати, я одна такая или у всех подобное восприятие противоположного пола? Я имею в виду оценку возможного партнёра? Смотришь на человека и, к примеру, думаешь о нём как о друге и не больше? Понимаете меня? Могла бы высказаться более откровенно, но тема секса запрещена Санычем в воспитательных целях.

----------


## Vanya

> Говорят, дружба между полами существует там, где невозможен секс.


вот и всё что я думаю об этой теме)) ...хотя, кто его знает как оно получится может

----------


## Alandr

> Говорят, дружба между полами существует там, где невозможен секс.



Блин, не пойму почему большинство зацикливается на сексе !!! почему ? Ведь дружба сама по себе больше чем даже кровная связь т.е. родственная , я считаю дружба между мужчиной и жещиной иногда даже сильнее чем у однополых  !!! И попробуйте меня переубедить в этом !!! Неа не получится !!!

----------


## Asteriks

Всё логично! Если не секс, то флирт. Он есть всегда, даже между друзьями, даже если есть разница в возрасте. Закон природы.

----------


## Akasey

> Говорят, дружба между полами существует там, где невозможен секс.  Кстати, я одна такая или у всех подобное восприятие противоположного пола? Я имею в виду оценку возможного партнёра? Смотришь на человека и, к примеру, думаешь о нём как о друге и не больше? Понимаете меня? Могла бы высказаться более откровенно, но тема секса запрещена Санычем в воспитательных целях.


Астерикс ПОЧЕМУ?????? По моему это бред, при чём тут секс?

----------


## Alandr

> Всё логично! Если не секс, то флирт. Он есть всегда, даже между друзьями, даже если есть разница в возрасте. Закон природы.


В принципе с флиртом согласен !!! Но не более !!! :i26:

----------


## Sanych

> Говорят, дружба между полами существует там, где невозможен секс.  Кстати, я одна такая или у всех подобное восприятие противоположного пола? Я имею в виду оценку возможного партнёра? Смотришь на человека и, к примеру, думаешь о нём как о друге и не больше? Понимаете меня? Могла бы высказаться более откровенно, но тема секса запрещена Санычем в воспитательных целях.


И когда это он её запретил?

----------


## Asteriks

Слухайце сюды, людзи! Лично мне не нужен секс с другом. Но мужчина и женщина в зрелом возрасте, имея семьи, не могут дружить так, как в детстве дружат или в юности. У меня в детстве друг был Серёжка, в юности Серёжка, только другой...О каком сексе мы думали? Но нравились же друг другу. А между парнями совсем другие отношения. Есть же разница, поймите вы наконец! Это не с подружкой лясы точить, это другое!

----------


## Alandr

> Слухайце сюды, людзи! Лично мне не нужен секс с другом. Но мужчина и женщина в зрелом возрасте, имея семьи, не могут дружить так, как в детстве дружат или в юности.


Почему эт ??? Объясни пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Sanych

Тут только и делают, что объясняют. Ты упёрся на своём и слушать не хочеш. Попытайся с нейтральной стороны посмотреть для начала.

----------


## Alandr

> Тут только и делают, что объясняют. Ты упёрся на своём и слушать не хочеш. Попытайся с нейтральной стороны посмотреть для начала.


Sanych Во что упёрся !!! Всегда готов слушать и слушаю хорошо!!! А с нейтральной стороны смотреть не моё эт я или за или против такой я человек!!!

----------


## Sanych

А толку слушать, если ты не хочеш думать над тем, что слышиш?
Сразу за и всё говориш? Знаеш из истории - Сократ мне друг, но истина дороже. 
Спор про воздух. Один говорил что верит только в то что видит. А раз воздуха он не видит, его нет. А другой ему ответил, что раз он не видит мозгов у своего собеседника, выходит их то же нет. 
Ты ж создал тему для чего? Разобраться, узнать мнение других или просто своё доказывать ни глядя ни на что??

----------


## Alandr

Понял Буду исправлятся!!!

----------


## Asteriks

> Астерикс ПОЧЕМУ?????? По моему это бред, при чём тут секс?


Попробую объяснить на примере. Тебя возмутила фраза о том, что дружба возможна там, где невозможен секс. Поясню: где секса не хотят, не нужен он! У меня есть двое коллег по работе, мужчины. Я с ними дружу. Флиртую чуток, потому что и они это делают, но это не мешает нам нормально общаться. Помогать друг другу по работе. Скорее, мы приятели, чем друзья. И общаемся свободно по той причине (лично я), что _не видим_ друг в друге сексуальных партнёров. Если бы видели, возможно, исчезла бы лёгкость и непринуждённость, возможно даже пошловатость какая-нибудь появилась бы. Вообще-то мне везёт, я редко к кому испытываю сексуальное влечение, поэтому общаюсь с противоположным полом на равных. Ну, спросят иногда: "Не появилась искра ещё?" Поржём над этим вместе и норм!

----------


## Serj_2k

не вижу ничего плохого в том, што переспят друзья (М и Ж или Ж и Ж), если ситуация располагает. в таком случае хоть не будет недосказанностей и т.д. чем тешить себя мыслями о том, што вот не сделал это и молоцца! типа таки хароши друх, што удерживаюсь. а так раз и норм, а потом ещё ...

не, ну это всё конечно в том случае, когда есть здоровое желание и влечение к противоположному полу в конкретной ситуации. я б не каждой отдался ...

позиция Alandr'а и ясна и не ясна

----------


## Asteriks

Считаешь, это двое переспавших будут называться друзьями? По-моему, любовниками.

----------


## Serj_2k

назвать это можно как угодно, главное штоп между собой разобрались, што к чему. 

просто читал как-то одну статейку, так немного впечатлился

----------


## Asteriks

Попрошу подробней про статейку.

----------


## HARON

> Попрошу подробней про статейку.


Статья называется "Сон Сержа"

----------


## Serj_2k

в статье чувиха описывала какую-то ситуацию, што конкретно не помню. возможно, што как раз таки, што-то про отношения. просто запомнилось то, што у неё был друг, который поддерживал её и морально и физически, и при этом они были именно друзьями... но частенько были близки. мот с подругами у неё был напряг, не помню кароче ...

да и к слову имелись у меня отношения, которые не были связаны чувствами любви и прочей чепухи. просто дружили немного больше чем. но не спали, если што, бо были молоды трохи ))

----------


## Alandr

> Считаешь, это двое переспавших будут называться друзьями? По-моему, любовниками.




Asteriks вот и я о том же !!! Что двое переспавших будут называться не друзьями,  а любовниками.

----------


## Asteriks

Alandr, а большинство здесь отписавшихся называют это дружбой. Считая, что можно переспать с женщиной или девушкой, при этом оставаясь друзьями. И называют такое положение вещей "дружбой". Только почему? Почему дружбой? Никак до меня не доходит.

----------


## Alandr

Asteriks , чесно сам не представляю почему так!!! ну просто это уже не дружба после постели !!! эт уже что то мелочное !!! Эта жружба уже пустышка !!! Ини чего более!!!

----------


## Nietzsches

почему переспав-обязательно любовники? почему мелочное? почему пустышка? может именно переспав-погасив инсктинкт и начинается настоящая дружба между мужчиной и женщиной,мое имхо,секс был,инстинкт уже не требует размножение-т.е половое влечение уже не мешает общатся,+ ко всему-они были близки,т.е степень доверия будет выше,могу сказать-повторюсь,на мое имхо-это дружба.Или мы все настолько выскоморальные-святые личности? Нет-мы люди,с нашими слабостями и страстям.

----------


## Alandr

> почему переспав-обязательно любовники? почему мелочное? почему пустышка? может именно переспав-погасив инсктинкт и начинается настоящая дружба между мужчиной и женщиной,мое имхо,секс был,инстинкт уже не требует размножение-т.е половое влечение уже не мешает общатся,+ ко всему-они были близки,т.е степень доверия будет выше,могу сказать-повторюсь,на мое имхо-это дружба.Или мы все настолько выскоморальные-святые личности? Нет-мы люди,с нашими слабостями и страстям.


а кто тогда как не любовники !!!??? а пустышка ,да всё потому что инстинктам не место в дружбе незнаю может кто со мной не согласен но это и есть моё ИМХО !!! хммммммм не обязательно пройти через постель чтоб доверие было выше !!!  т.к. если дружишь по настоящему, то другу а точнее подруге веришь  как самому себе , но ток  если это настоящая дружба !!!

----------


## Asteriks

Если один раз случилось - кто его знает, дружба-не дружба, может и дружба, а если постоянно? Любовники однозначно. Вопрос может в том, что любви между людьми нет как таковой, тогда назовём сексуальными партнёрами. А друзья не спят друг с другом.

----------


## fIzdrin

а,как же тогда,когда люди,после развода,остаются друзьями? бывает и такое.

----------


## Akasey

> почему переспав-обязательно любовники? почему мелочное? почему пустышка? может именно переспав-погасив инсктинкт и начинается настоящая дружба между мужчиной и женщиной,мое имхо,секс был,инстинкт уже не требует размножение-т.е половое влечение уже не мешает общатся,+ ко всему-они были близки,т.е степень доверия будет выше,могу сказать-повторюсь,на мое имхо-это дружба.Или мы все настолько выскоморальные-святые личности? Нет-мы люди,с нашими слабостями и страстям.


почему не требует размножение? ведь секскуальное  влечение не разовое явление!!! Тем более раз попробовав, и зная что это ни к чему не принуждает, люди будут стремиться встретиться, зацепиться ещё раз.  *IMHO*

----------


## Asteriks

> а,как же тогда,когда люди,после развода,остаются друзьями? бывает и такое.


Вот ситуация, когда нет секса. Ну, допускаю, если бывшие муж и жена разошлись по-хорошему. Друзья? Между бывшими тоже секс случается. По-дружески? Или старая привычка срабатывает? Или ностальгия?
Мне кажется, мужчинам просто нравится слово "подруга", и вкладывают они в него один им понятный смысл.




> почему не требует размножение? ведь секскуальное  влечение не разовое явление!!! Тем более раз попробовав, и зная что это ни к чему не принуждает, люди будут стремиться встретиться, зацепиться ещё раз.  *IMHO*


Верно подмечено! Если только не в пьяном угаре впервые случилось.

----------


## Akasey

что у трезвогона уму, то у пьяного на языке, как говорится. Поэтому при следующем "пьяном угаре" вероятность секаса ООООчень высокая

----------


## Serj_2k

*Alandr* зациклился, *Asteriks* в вечном поиске, *Nietzsches* на 90% выразил мою мысль....

зы. а почему любовники не могут быть друзьями?

----------


## Sanych

О, хороший поворот мыслей. А если так смотреть, разве любовники не могут быть друзьями. А бывшие любовники, все друг на друга смотреть не могут?? Ведь не так же. Есть ведь такие, кто нормально продолжает общаться.

----------


## Nietzsches

блин...людям нравится строит китайские стены-вкруг с****и других..гг)),в дружбе нет места инстинктам..ну ну..я писал где то выше- когда вы определитесь со смыслом слова дружба-именно определитесь-тогда и никак не раньше можно будет решить-а есть ли там место сексу...

----------


## Alandr

Между дружбой и отношениями очень тонкая граница, которую другие люде не заметят - одни посмотрят на этк парочку и скажут да у них любовь, а другой какие хорошие друзья. Ведь если внимательно посмотреть дружба и люблвь внешни сходны. Как я считаю что вполне возможно, но всетаки я не до конца уверен.

----------


## Sanych

ИМХО, абсолютное большинство верит в дружбу между М и Ж. Только часть из них считает, что секс (случайный, бывший, ещё какой там одноразовый и ни к чему не обязывающий) не мешает дружить. Другие раз трахнувшись не знают как жить дальше. Толи в ЗАГС теперь идти, то ли в любви объясняться и переходить к новой стадии отношений.

----------


## Serj_2k

ещё раз убеждаюсь в том, што Саныч мудрый человек. в остальном, на личности переходить не буду.

*Alandr*, расскажи, с чего у тебя трабл начался? так мот лехче будет обрисовать ситуацию

----------


## vova230

Некоторые просто боятся дружеских отношений, вот и происходят отношения любовные. Тем более что и термин есть соответствующий. Любовники - люди не состоящие в браке, но вступающие в интимные отношения друг с другом и при этом не ведут совместного хозяйства. А разовый секс возможен конечно, разные бывают ситуации.

----------


## Alandr

> *Alandr*, расскажи, с чего у тебя *трабл???* начался?




Serj_2k  Чтот я тя не догнал , ты эт очём ?

----------


## Serj_2k

> Serj_2k  Чтот я тя не догнал , ты эт очём ?


а шо туд непонятного? с чего у тебя родилась такая тема? расскажи в двух словах. так будет проще в ситуации разобрацца, чем просто месить ...

----------


## Alandr

как то раз раз сидет на я тут перепичывался и меня один товарищ спросил верю ли я в дружбу межбу мужчиной и женщиной !!! Я ответил, да верю, он давай мне перечить что мол такого не бывает и т.д. и  т.п. а я по личному опыту знаю что она есть !!! Вот после этого мне стало интересно мнение других людей ! и поэтому я и создал тему !! Вот в принципе и сё !!!

----------


## Serj_2k

ай, нема чего туд месить. дружба между М и Ж есть, только каждый вкладывает в это своё понятие. это так же естественно, как и со многими другими вопросами

----------


## Mashulya

всё зависит от обстоятельств=) среди моих друзей большая часть именно парни=) и ничего.. левых мыслей не возникает... во всяком случае у меня=) но я их просто обожаю=) и ещё.. я руководствуюсь таким правилом: ни в коем случае не встречаться с друзьями... оч мудрое кста=)
а вот другой случай.. Холп... мы сначала тоже.... просто дружили, дружили... вот и додружились=)

----------


## Serj_2k

> ни в коем случае не встречаться с друзьями...


а што под этим понимать? видецца нельзя или как?

----------


## Mashulya

> а што под этим понимать? видецца нельзя или как?


всмысле не переходить границ=) друзья- это больше, чем какой-то бойфренд...(я говорю не про любимого человека!) поэтому друзей нужно ценить, а не мутить с ними... сколько случаев было в нашей компании... как друзья встречались, потом расставались и в дальнейшем только страдали и портили жизнь друг другу.... я не хочу повторять таких ошибок...

----------


## Nietzsches

хм...чем старше пользователь-тем ближе его ответ склоняется к тому-что секс дружбе не мешает..))) Что это? Крушение идеалов юнности в море быта?  Или более широкий взгляд на мир ,вещи и взаимоотношения?м?)) Или простая подмена понятий "дружба" и " интимные отношения"..?гг))

----------


## misatik

Я сам убедился что существует !!!! когда уважаеш человека(девушку) то так сказать дорожиш хотябы дружбой!!! то незачто незатронеш ее чувства как (притендент) у меня подгуги даже спрашивают совета- как и что предпринять. Дружда святое и нестоит посягать на это- это мое мнение.

----------


## Alandr

> когда уважаеш человека(девушку) то так сказать дорожиш хотябы дружбой!!! то незачто незатронеш ее чувства как (притендент) у меня подгуги даже спрашивают совета- как и что предпринять. Дружда святое и нестоит посягать на это- это мое мнение.


Я посность согласен !!!!!

----------


## Serj_2k

> хм...чем старше пользователь-тем ближе его ответ склоняется к тому-что секс дружбе не мешает..))) Что это? Крушение идеалов юнности в море быта?  Или более широкий взгляд на мир ,вещи и взаимоотношения?м?)) Или простая подмена понятий "дружба" и " интимные отношения"..?гг))


подмена? не думаю. а вот более широкий взгляд подходит к моему имхо.




> Я сам убедился что существует !!!! когда уважаеш человека(девушку) то так сказать дорожиш хотябы дружбой!!! то незачто незатронеш ее чувства как (притендент) у меня подгуги даже спрашивают совета- как и что предпринять. Дружда святое и нестоит посягать на это- это мое мнение.


у каждого свой опыт отношений. и если в них ничего аморального не произошло, то каждый по-своему будет прав

----------


## Asteriks

Существует. Сегодня с другом шоппингом занимались. ) С одной тележкой по магазину катались, радовались жизни. И ничего личного. И весело было! Но не со всеми так легко, у некоторых же МОЗГ набекрень...

----------


## Serj_2k

Asteriks, мой воспалённое воображение рисует живописные картины ... 


кста, разговаривал как-то с одним человеком. говорил он много, всего не напишешь. но, была такая мысль, што в нашем обществе, если пригласить даму, особенно замужнюю, на деловой ужин - значит она 6л*дь. а за бугром, скажем, это норма. раз деловой ужин, значит так оно и есть...

я сжато подал, а у нас там длинная беседа была

----------


## Asteriks

Нате. Читайте, а потом высказывайтесь.)

Как говорится, дружба между мужчиной и женщиной рано или поздно заканчивается сексом. Это, конечно, случается не всегда, но очень часто. Вопрос, *стоит ли переводить хорошие дружеские отношения в интимную сферу.*

*Преимущества.*
*Секс без ограничений.* Наиболее очевидное преимущество – это простота в отношениях. Т.е., у вас есть сексуальный партнер, вам не надо искать его на стороне, более того, ваши сексуальные отношения строятся на отсутствии давлений, ограничений, ну и, конечно, эмоциональной стороны вопроса. Но это возможно лишь в том случае, если обе стороны хорошо понимают, что такие сексуальные отношения их ни к чему не обязывают. Оба партнера честны друг с другом в отношении того, что оба они занимаются сексом и только, т.е. доставляют удовольствие друг другу. И ни у кого не возникает мысли, что другой его использует, так как, фактически, такие сексуальные отношения построены на взаимном использовании друг друга.

*Совет.* Если вы хотите, чтобы сексуальные отношения не разрушили ваших дружеских отношений, вы должны быть честны друг с другом. Если у кого-то из вас (в основном, это касается женской половины), возникнет хоть малейшая надежда на что-то большее, считайте это началом конца ваших отношений. В 9 случаях из 10 такие дружеско-сексуальные отношения не переходят в серьезную стадию. Поэтому, женщины, не пытайтесь сделать из своих мужчин-друзей серьезных партнеров по жизни и не вступайте с ними в сексуальные отношения с каким-то далеко идущим расчетом. Только если вы оба хотите сексуальных удовольствий, и сексом все ограничивается.

*Фактор удобства и комфорта.* Такая ситуация удобна. Таким образом, вы пропускаете промежуточную стадию флирта. Вам не нужно ходить на свидания, покупать подарки, приглашать в кафе или ресторан, пытаться угадать, что ей нравится. Все и так понятно и известно. Вам не нужно волноваться по поводу того, как пройдет встреча, вы чувствуете себя комфортно друг с другом и в физическом, и в эмоциональном плане, вам известны недостатки друг друга. Мужчины могут не переживать, будет ли половой акт успешным, так как в любом случае вы останетесь в хороших отношениях и можете потом вместе посмеяться над мелкими неудачами. Такие отношения подходят людям, у которых не осталось времени на романтику, но есть определенная потребность.

*Совет.* Помните о том, что вы должны быть честны друг перед другом, и все точки над «и» должны быть расставлены. Более того, вы не должны распространяться о ваших отношениях друзьям, родственникам, знакомым. Вам также не следует афишировать отношения публично. Если между партнерами существует взаимопонимание в данном вопросе, то достаточно просто позвонить. Но если партнер/партнерша по каким-то причинам отказывается от встречи, не стоит настаивать и обижаться, так как вы ничего друг другу не должны. В этом смысл таких сексуальных отношений. Более того, фактор удобства и комфорта не означает, что вы должны быть ленивым любовником или ленивой любовницей. Не пытайтесь также произвести впечатление, просто доставляйте удовольствие, и вам ответят тем же.

*Недостатки.*
Кто-то обязательно привязывается, начинает желать большего и мечтать о серьезных отношениях. А если такие желания не взаимны, то люди будут наносить друг другу обиды, может возникать ревность. Секс от эмоций отделить сложно, но это именно то, что вы должны сделать, если хотите начать сексуальные отношения с друзьями.

*Совет.* Избегайте инстинкта собственника. Помните: отношения у вас свободные, вы ничего не должны друг другу. Если, например, вы не хотите сегодня встречаться, это не значит, что ваш партнер/партнерша не имеет права встречаться в это время с кем-то еще. Если по натуре вы собственник/собственница, то вам лучше не начинать такие отношения.

*Конец дружбе*. Если рассматривать худший сценарий, то балансировка на грани дружбы и любви рано или поздно разрушит дружеские отношения, вы можете вообще перестать общаться. К сожалению, чаще всего этим все и заканчивается. Потому что как только вы перешли на физический уровень, прежняя динамика развития дружеских отношений исчезла навсегда.

*Совет.* Если вы хотите сохранить близкие дружеские отношения с человеком, который по несчастью оказался противоположного пола, не стоит рисковать. Необходимо принять меры предосторожности: не пить вместе спиртного, не проводить много времени наедине.

*Негативное влияние на будущие серьезные отношения.* Если женщина, с которой у вас все серьезно, обнаружит, что у вас как-то имелись сексуальные отношения с подругами-женщинами, она будет вас ревновать и подозрительно относиться к другим женщинам. То же справедливо и в отношении мужчин.

*«Нарpу end».* Такое бывает очень редко, однако возможно, что романтические чувства возникнут с обеих сторон. И когда это случится, дружеские чувства перерастут в нечто большее, чем простое соглашение об удовлетворении физических нужд. Они перерастут в серьезные отношения с прочным фундаментом, построенным на дружбе, взаимопонимании и трепетных чувствах.

----------


## Nietzsches

значит может и с сексом..быть дружба.

----------


## Sanych

А что мешает нежностям? Посмотри на кавказцев. Они тебя с ног до головы обсыпят комплиментами всяческими.

----------


## Stych

*Правила поведения с женатым другом*

Чтобы там ни говорили о невозможности дружбы между мужчиной и женщиной, факт остается фактом - у многих женщин есть мужчины-друзья. И бывает так, что они женятся.

Случается, такой друг потерян безвозвратно. Некоторые жены и  друзей-мужчин норовят отвадить от мужа, а что говорить о потенциальных соперницах! Можно десятки раз считать, что вы абсолютно безопасны для семьи, но не факт, что вам поверят.

Что такое эта «старая подруга»? Кто она такая? У них когда-то был роман? У них БУДЕТ роман? Нет, прочь, прочь от гнезда... Ах, дорогой, а если ты будешь настаивать, я обзаведусь парочкой друзей-мужчин... разве тебе понравится?

Одни понимают, что друг - это только друг. Другие во всем предполагают секс. Контакт мужчины и женщины - возможный секс. Ну и о какой дружбе речь? Секс возможен? Этого достаточно! И вообще, раз он на мне женился, то я ему теперь и друг, и родня. И зачем тогда лишние знакомства? Моему мужу не достаточно меня?

Если жена вашего друга - из тех, кто так рассуждает, ничего не поделаешь, самое умное - отойти в сторону. Он не сможет жить в плену и все равно с ней разведется? Вот когда разведется, тогда и восстановите отношения. А может быть, жена переменится.

А если все было не так? 

Очень может быть, что вначале вас приняли без неприязни. Познакомились, подружились, ах, на какой славной девочке женился наш Вася, и тому подобное. А потом - вас выдавили за периметр. Что такое, почему?  Может быть, потому, что «эта» все-таки оказалась стервой-собственницей? А может, вы сами постарались, чтобы вас сочли вредным элементом?

Вспомнив свои поступки, осознав истинное отношение к свершившемуся факту его женитьбы, вы поймете, почему вас больше не приглашают в гости, а человек, который столько времени был с вами одной крови, как Маугли с Багирой, вдруг односложно и торопливо прерывает ваши телефонные звонки.

Есть некий неписаный кодекс общения с супругами друзей; сейчас мы попробуем этот кодекс хотя бы наметить, потому, что ситуации и характеры бывают очень разными, и стопроцентных гарантий ни на что нет.

Для любой женщины загадочное определение «подруга мужа» - это все-таки вызов. Хорошо ли она вас знает, или плохо - неважно. Если вас представили ей впервые: «Это Клава, мой старый друг, мы знакомы десять лет!» - у жены будет полная свобода поразмыслить, что, собственно, между вами и ее мужем могло успеть случится за эти десять лет и не прячется ли в этом какой подвох.

Если вы - одна компания, и поженились ваши давние друзья, проблемы могут возникнуть уже потому, что его половина слишком хорошо вас знает. Старые знакомые - это известный ходячий компромат. Мы можем забыть о каких-то своих поступках, не замечать какие-то стороны своей натуры, но старые знакомые многое про нас знают и многое помнят.

Супружество - это претензия на обладание человеком. Но и дружба - тоже! Послушайте себя. Где обида? А вот она: вы с ним прошли дожди и снега, вы помните его первую любовь, именно вы помогли ему когда-то найти свое призвание, вы ему как сестра, да что там - как мать! Вас признают его друзья-мужчины. Он советуется с вами и с вами отдыхает душой. А тут какая-то юбка прилипла к вашей, можно сказать, собственности... и смеет глядеть на вас как на постороннего человека? Да кто она такая! И какое право она имеет ревновать, во-первых, между вами нет и не может быть секса, а во-вторых... он ее муж, но не ее собственность!

Он не ее собственность. Но и не ваша. Он своя собственная... собственность. И если вы не в состоянии принять тот факт, что он имеет право на выбор в своей жизни, то никакой вы ему не друг. Под словом «дружба» мы часто подразумеваем разные странные вещи. Например, «хочу, чтобы это было мое!» В этом случае есть секс, нет секса - уже не важно. Все плохо.

----------


## Akasey

У меня есть подруга (молодая (23) красивая(очэнь)), видимся рееедко (болтаем, ничего более), да и жене незачем об этом знать. Мне это нисколько не мешает, а она рада встретиться (поболтать).

я имел в виду, что вместо того чтобы оценивать, пусть лучше не знает (хотя это просто общение без никакого флирта)




> ...Это ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕ человека другого пола для удовлетворения сексуальных потребностей...


наверное вернее будет так: взаимное использование друг друга для удовлетворения сексуальных потребностей. Так как врядли кто-то кого-то заставляет...

----------


## vova230

> Прямо таки толкают Астерикс к измене. )) Зачем? Чтобы почувствовать полноту жизни, нужно переспать с десятком-другим посторонних людей? Парни, вы распущенные мерзавцы! Без шуток! Прямо таки весь мир живёт, занимаясь сексом с кем попало и где попало... Смешно! А как же уважение к мужу или жене? А простая человеческая порядочность? Вавка у вас в голове, это очевидно. )) А может не в голове, а ниже пояса? Я ещё понимаю, если бы не было постоянного партнёра и любовь там всякая-морковь... Неужели так тянет налево?


Ну не все, и это радует.
А вообще не надо путать понятия. Мы говорим о дружбе, а не о любовниках. Вот только почему-то не все это хотят понять.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Ну не все, и это радует.
> А вообще не надо путать понятия. Мы говорим о дружбе, а не о любовниках. Вот только почему-то не все это хотят понять.


кстати да, вапщет про дружбу тема, а остальное ... дело наживное

----------


## Asteriks

У меня вечные страхи, что дружба может закончиться любовью.

----------


## Irina

Ещё как может, тут осторожность нужна.

----------


## Asteriks

Не так просто дружить с оглядкой.

----------


## Irina

*Хорошая дружба между мужчиной и женщиной*





> Некоторые женщины считают, что такая хорошая дружба невозможна в принципе, другие опровергают это утверждение. Давай разберемся, кто же из них ближе к истине.
> Ответ на вопрос «Возможна ли дружба между мужчиной и женщиной?» интересовал и тех, и других во все времена. Не зря ему посвящено столько афоризмов. Например, Отто Бисмарк как-то заметил, что хорошая дружба между мужчиной и женщиной ослабевает с наступлением ночи.
> 
> Мужчина-друг незаменим
> Большинство людей утверждают, что хорошей дружбы между мужчиной и женщиной не бывает. Но на первый взгляд может показаться, что такого рода дружеские отношения - это сплошные плюсы. Во-первых, между такими друзьями не существует конкуренции и, как следствие, зависти. Твой друг не позавидует тому факту, что ты наконец-то похудела на 5 кг, едешь в отпуск на Бали или купила туфли от Christian Louboutin со скидкой 95 %. Наоборот, он даже порадуется и отвесит комплимент, если ты, конечно, настойчиво обратишь на это его внимание.
> Во-вторых, как говорит моя коллега: «Друг-мужчина - незаменимая в хозяйстве вещь». Ну, какой друг откажется поменять хорошей приятельнице розетку или посмотреть, почему не горит лампочка на кухне? А еще в случае необходимости и подвезет куда нужно, и кавалера изобразит. В-третьих, такой друг незаменим не только в хозяйстве. Он может дать действительно стоящий совет. И это касается не только традиционно «мужских» вопросов вроде техники или финансов. Никто так хорошо не истолкует поведение мужчины, как другой мужчина, так что твой друг всегда сможет объяснить тебе, почему твой любимый такой «бесчувственный болван», и подсказать, как с ним лучше помириться. Да и в том, что касается выбора гардероба, друг может дать пару дельных рекомендаций.
> 
> Разный подход
> Увы, должна разбавить этот мед ложкой дегтя. Дело в том, что подход к дружбе у мужчин и женщин несколько разнится. Не зря говорят: «Мужчина дружит в надежде на продолжение, а женщина - зная, что продолжения никогда не будет». Большинство мужчин, по их собственным словам, в первую очередь видят в женщине сексуальный объект, и только потом ум, чувство юмора, любовь к футболу или спорткарам. И ничего тут не поделаешь, природа берет свое. Что же касается нас, женщин, то здесь тоже все не так просто. Если мужчина-друг не будет за нами приударять, хотя бы немного, мы обидимся: я что, так непривлекательна? А если будет, то, если ни ты, ни он ни с кем не встречаетесь, рано или поздно отношения выйдут за рамки дружеских. Здесь возможно несколько вариантов развития событий.
> ...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Дружба между мужчиной и женщиной есть, она не так сильна как мужская, но ведь дружба...
У меня много подруг-девушек, и больше чем друзьями мы не будет, просто многие думают, что такая дружба может перерасти во что-то большее, может, но просто надо поставить себе рамки и не переступать их...

----------


## BiZ111

> просто надо поставить себе рамки и не переступать их...


С рамками уже не дружба. В дружбе всё "как есть", искренне и без, главное, МЫСЛЕЙ о чём-то

----------


## Irina

> и без, главное, МЫСЛЕЙ


То есть, если есть мысли не о том - это уже не дружба?

----------


## BiZ111

> То есть, если есть мысли не о том - это уже не дружба?


Не истинная как у, скажем, детей

----------


## Irina

> Не истинная как у, скажем, детей


Это понятно, что как у детей она быть не может, но всё же и у взрослых она существует.

----------


## Malaya

да..есть..100%

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
да, если оба депутаты II Коминтерна

----------


## Irina

> да, если оба депутаты II Коминтерна


Почему? У меня есть друзья-мужчины с которыми я никогда не перейду на другой уровень отношений.

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
жизнь - куда от ней поденешся?

----------


## Irina

*SDS*, согласна. Просто для себя надо изначально решить что ты хочешь от общения - дружбы или большего. Если определишься - можно дружить годами, а если нет - то дружба или перерастёт в большее, или развалится.

----------


## Akasey

Ирина, у тебя есть тот, единственный? Вот по этому и не перерастёт твоя дружба во что-то большее.

----------


## Irina

> Ирина, у тебя есть тот, единственный?


Есть, но это не даёт гарантии что дружеские отношения не разовьются во что-то еще. В жизни всякое бывает.

----------


## Irina

*Существует ли дружба между мужчиной и женщиной?*

Как говорится, дружба между мужчиной и женщиной рано или поздно заканчивается сексом. Это, конечно, случается не всегда, но очень часто. Вопрос, стоит ли переводить хорошие дружеские отношения в интимную сферу. Все за и против, вы можете взвесить, прочитав нашу статью.

*Преимущества*

Секс без ограничений. Наиболее очевидное преимущество, это простота в отношениях. Т.е. у вас есть сексуальный партнер, вам не надо искать его на стороне, более того ваши сексуальные отношения строятся на отсутствии давлений и ограничений, ну и, конечно, эмоциональной стороны вопроса. Но это возможно лишь в том случае, если обе стороны хорошо понимают, что такие сексуальные отношения их ни к чему не обязывают. Оба партнера честны друг с другом в отношении того, что оба они занимаются сексом и только, т.е. доставляют удовольствие друг другу, ни у кого не возникает мысли, что другой его использует, так как, фактически, такие сексуальные отношения построены на взаимном использовании друг друга.

Совет. Если вы хотите, чтобы сексуальные отношения не разрушили ваших дружеских отношений, вы должны быть честны друг с другом. Если у кого-то из вас, возникнет хоть малейшая надежда на что-то большее, считайте это началом конца ваших отношений. В 9 случаях из 10 такие дружеско-сексуальные отношения не переходят в серьезную стадию, поэтому, не пытайтесь сделать из своих друзей серьезных партнеров по жизни и не вступайте с ним в сексуальные отношения с каким-то далеко идущим расчетом, только если вы оба хотите сексуальных удовольствий, и сексом все и ограничивается.

Фактор удобства и комфорта. Такая ситуация удобна, так как, таким образом, вы пропускаете промежуточную стадию флирта. Вам не нужно ходить на свидания, покупать подарки, приглашать в кафе или ресторан, пытаться угадать, что ей нравиться. Все и так понятно и известно. Вам не нужно волноваться по поводу того, как пройдет встреча, вы чувствуете себя комфортно друг с другом и в физическом и в эмоциональном плане, вам известны недостатки друг друга. Мужчины могут не переживать, будет ли половой акт успешным, так как в любом случае, вы останетесь в хороших отношениях, и можете потом вместе посмеяться над мелкими неудачами. Такие отношения подходит людям, у которых не осталась времени на романтику, но есть определенная потребность.

Совет.Помните, о том, что вы должны быть честны друг перед другом и все точки над "и" должны быть расставлены. Более того, вы не должны распространяться о ваших отношениях друзьям, родственникам, знакомым. Вам также не следует афишировать отношения публично. Если между партнерами существует взаимопонимание в данном вопросе, то достаточно просто позвонить. Но если партнер/партнерша по каким-то причинам отказываются от встречи, не стоит настаивать и обижаться, так как вы ничего друг другу не должны, в этом смысл таких сексуальных отношений.

Более того, фактор удобства и комфорта не означает, что вы должны быть ленивым любовником. Не пытайтесь также произвести впечатления, просто доставляйте удовольствие и вам ответят тем же.
*
Недостатки*

Кто-то обязательно привязывается, начинает желать большего и мечтать о серьезных отношениях. А, если такие желания не взаимны, то люди будут наносить друг другу обиды, может возникать ревность. Секс от эмоций отделить сложно, но это именно то, что вы должны сделать, если хотите начать сексуальные отношения с друзьями.

Совет.Избегайте инстинкта собственника. Помните отношения у вас свободные, вы ничего не должны друг другу. Если, например, вы не хотите сегодня встречаться, то это не значит, что ваш партнер/партнерша не имеет права встречаться в это время с кем-то еще. Если по натуре, вы собственник, то вам лучше не начинать такие отношения.
*
Конец дружбе*. Если рассматривать худший сценарий, то балансировка на грани дружбы и любви, рано или поздно разрушит дружеские отношения, вы можете вообще перестать общаться. К сожалению, чаще всего этим все и заканчивается, потому что как только вы перешли на физический уровень, прежняя динамика развития дружеских отношений исчезла навсегда.

Негативное влияние на будущие серьезные отношения. Если женщина, с которой у вас все серьезно, обнаружит, что у вас как-то имелись сексуальные отношения с подругами-женщинами, она будет вас ревновать и подозрительно относиться к другим женщинам. Тоже справедливо и в отношении мужчин.

*"Нарpу end"*. Такое бывает очень редко, однако возможно, что романтические чувства возникнут с обеих сторон. И когда это случится, то дружеские чувства перерастут в нечто большее, чем простое соглашение об удовлетворение физических нужд, они перерастут в серьезные отношения с прочным фундаментом, построенным на дружбе, взаимопонимании и трепетных чувствах.

*Итак, у вас есть друг или подруга не вашего пола? Подумайте о том, что через какое-то время эти отношения могут привести вас в постель. Вам хочется этого? Тогда продолжайте общаться. Вы этого боитесь? Постарайтесь прекратить эту дружбу. Вы просто не можете представить себе, что такое реально может произойти? Перечитайте эту статью с самого начала! *

----------


## Serj_2k

> Есть, но это не даёт гарантии что дружеские отношения не разовьются во что-то еще. В жизни всякое бывает.


просто и честно :ad:

----------


## Carlen

Могут ли мужчины быть женщинам просто друзьями? Интересный вопрос. Действительно, может ли какой-нибудь мужчина стать другом для женщины. Настоящим другом, с которым весело на любой вечеринке, которому можно позвонить и попросить о помощи, который сможет без всяких эротических последствий обнять и пожалеть нас. Много лет наблюдений автора говорят, что дружба между М. и Ж либо должна быть занесена в Красную Книгу, либо это восьмое чудо света канет в Лету вслед за висячими садами Семирамиды и колосом Родосским.
Истинная дружба – это когда никто из друзей не испытывает сексуального влечения друг к другу, когда не боишься, что тебя увидят растрепанной, когда можно говорить что угодно и не бояться, что тебя осудят. Разве мы на такое способны? Ах, эта открытая женская душа с двойным дном. Мы хотим видеть М.-друга, и в то же время флиртуем налево и направо. Вспомните, как давно вы на предложение М. поужинать вместе, ответили: «Я очень польщена, но я очень замужем»? А ведь именно с установлением границ может начаться дружба разных полов. Древние говорили: «Берегись тех, кого нельзя избежать». Кого, по-вашему, нельзя избежать в наше время? ЖЕНЩИНУ!
Она заигрывает с соседом по столику, даже если рядом сидит ее муж – прямой наследник Отелло. Она надевает деловой костюм с короткой юбкой и идет на переговоры, искренне надеясь, что ее деловой партнер оценит в первую очередь ее интеллект, эрудицию и коммуникабельность. Она, в конце концов, будет паясничать, когда ее будут бальзамировать. Видимо, и Ж. и М. правы, когда не доверяют женщинам. Женщина не отдает себе отчета в том, насколько она готова к дружеским отношениям с М., когда главным условием является ее несексуальность. Думаете, это тяжело? Как известно, тяжело выбитые зубы сломанными руками собирать. Не так уж сложно нам стать непривлекательной для какого-то определенного мужчины. Но трудно даже допустить мысль, что рядом с нами есть человек, который нас не хочет. А нужно ли между старыми друзьями считаться с такими мелочами, как половая конституция. В этом вся проблема. Мы не хотим перестать быть женщиной. Как же быть, если и хочется, и колется? А может быть, все зависит от того, с кем вам хотелось бы иметь такую дружбу. Если мужчина, с которым вы хотели бы дружить, достоин того, чтобы вы убили в себе женщину, может это того стоит?

----------


## Carlen

Вопрос другого плана. Сможет ли мужчина дружить с человеком, внутри которого для него умертвили женщину.

----------


## PatR!oT

конечно есть , ведь не в каждую ты влюблен , и ни каждая стерва  ну или просто  это не дружба , а хорошие отношения )))))

----------


## Sanych

> Вопрос другого плана. Сможет ли мужчина дружить с человеком, внутри которого для него умертвили женщину.


А чем умертвили-то? Сексом? Там может женщина для него после этого только родилась.

----------


## Carlen

> А чем умертвили-то? Сексом? Там может женщина для него после этого только родилась.


Могу только согласиться. Если ради мужчины, ради дружбы, женщина пошла на такой шаг, надо быть просто остолопом, чтобы не поддерживать такую дружбу

----------


## Mouse

Нда.. прочитал...
Я наверно несовременный человек. Или люди не разделяют значение друг с приятелем/знакомым/товарищем, или я не понимаю некоторые высказывания. 
Что Вы понимаете, когда говорите - мы с ним/ней друзья? То что много болтаете, можете выпить по поводу и без, или залесть к друг-другу под одеяло?
А я учился на других представлениях о дружбе. В классической литературе описание дружбы мне более близкое, чем сейчас в обиходе. Разве критерием дружбы является что-либо из вышеперечисленного?
А где готовность выручить, подставить плечо? Ведь всегда говорят: друг познается в беде. Готовность самопожертвования, доверие и т.п. 
Я не могу сказать, что у меня много друзей. Потому что те, с кем я работаю, учился, живу на одной площадке - они в лучшем случае товарищи. *Другу можно доверить жизнь!* 

Тут говорили, что будет ли это дружба, если ктому-то приходят мысли о сексе? Мысли разные приходят, важно какое решение человек принимает.
Я думаю, разнополая дружба возможна, если М и Ж понимают дружбу одинаково.

----------


## Carlen

> Я думаю, разнополая дружба возможна, если М и Ж понимают дружбу одинаково.


видимо это и есть точка в споре.
Просто и разумно

----------

